# disels



## steverino (Sep 2, 2003)

trying to decide between a discovery by fleetwood, mandalay by thor and vectra by winnebago. any suggestions?


----------



## Jay Raymer (Sep 22, 2003)

disels

Hello Steverino,

I would say that the Discovery is going to be your most "bulletproof" of the lot. The Mandalay hasn't been around long enough for me to really evaluate it's performance. As far as the Vectra, well let's just say that nobody ever trades their Discovery for a Vectra, but lots of people trade their Vectra for a Discovery.


----------

